
CERN scientists 'break the speed of light' - pknerd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/8782895/CERN-scientists-break-the-speed-of-light.html
======
MoD411
This is old news from 22 Sep 2011. They said there was a mistake and that
these results are not accurate.

~~~
qubex
Timing error due to a dodgy cable connection, if memory serves.

